# Virginia legislation -- Sunday hunting



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?061+ful+SB387


http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?061+ful+HB711


http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?061+ful+HB632


http://legis.state.va.us/


----------



## Lordform (Sep 21, 2005)

Tim4Trout said:


> http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?061+ful+SB387
> 
> 
> http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?061+ful+HB711
> ...



whata disgrace. Its not like people are out there beating bushes everyday during the week anyway. NJ and PA are the same way. Its BS.

This is what the electeds are doing with their time....comforting.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

*Bs*

So west of the blueridge they can hunt on sunday? These people are a joke.


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

Tim4Trout said:


> http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?061+ful+SB387
> 
> 
> http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?061+ful+HB711
> ...



Trout,
Is this a bill proposed or current law?

Funny how the same people who are interpreting the First Amendment which says, "... make no law respecting the establishment of religion..." as "...make all law respecting only the atheistic..." are also trying to make laws based on poorly interpreted scripture. 

Maybe we don't need better legislators, we just need to have the ones we have take highschool civics again, then read Exodus for the first time. 

dbracer


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

dbracer said:


> Trout,
> Is this a bill proposed or current law?
> 
> Funny how the same people who are interpreting the First Amendment which says, "... make no law respecting the establishment of religion..." as "...make all law respecting only the atheistic..." are also trying to make laws based on poorly interpreted scripture.
> ...


As fas as I know these bills are proposed legislation. I found them here ...

http://leg1.state.va.us/


----------



## Lordform (Sep 21, 2005)

Tim4Trout said:


> As fas as I know these bills are proposed legislation. I found them here ...
> 
> http://leg1.state.va.us/


Whats funny is this...and let me qualify this by saying I personally have nothing against homosexuals. The Bible says it is wrong and I believe the Bible, but its the act and not the person that God doesnt like. God loves everyone no matter what they have done or will do.

That said, it is funny how they are giving Sunday off for animals, based on a loose interpretation of the Bible Sabbath, but there are bills everywhere working to allow gay marriage.

This is not conistent.If they are going to work off of the Bible, they should stick to it all the time, and not only when it suits the people with corn in their hands trying to feed bears.


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

Lordform said:


> Whats funny is this...and let me qualify this by saying I personally have nothing against homosexuals. The Bible says it is wrong and I believe the Bible, but its the act and not the person that God doesnt like. God loves everyone no matter what they have done or will do.
> 
> That said, it is funny how they are giving Sunday off for animals, based on a loose interpretation of the Bible Sabbath, but there are bills everywhere working to allow gay marriage.
> 
> This is not conistent.If they are going to work off of the Bible, they should stick to it all the time, and not only when it suits the people with corn in their hands trying to feed bears.


Pretty well said, my friend.

Altho I will make one exception. I do have something against homosexuals, their acts.
But, it's a pretty minor exception. We are to love all people. 

God luv ya,Lordform
dbracer


----------



## Lordform (Sep 21, 2005)

dbracer said:


> Pretty well said, my friend.
> 
> Altho I will make one exception. I do have something against homosexuals, their acts.
> But, it's a pretty minor exception. We are to love all people.
> ...


Thanks, you too.

More people would be in Church or at least worshipping the Lord ( I am not a subscriber to the notion that if you don;t go to church you are not a Christian) if they werent under the impression that God hates them because they have murdered, raped, stolen, had gay sex, etc. Christians are the reason this notion is even alive. Who wants to walk into a place where they feel like every eye on them is judging them? I sure wouldnt want to. I also wouldnt feel very good about myself if I thought that God hated me for my mistakes. If that were the case, I would be in for a great tan.

The fact is God loves EVERYONE now matter what they do or have done or will do. No matter who they are, what color they are or where they are from. 

This can be found where it is said in The Bible " For God so loved the world He gave is only begotten Son." The world was just as full of sin then as it is now. He loves every single person walking the earth. The acts that He considers sin are what He doesnt like and what we have to ask for forgiveness for- and we are immediately forgiven! Personally, this gives me great comfort. I sin in fluid manner. Also, its a promise of unconditional love that will be found NOWHERE else.

Sorry for the soapbox but this, I feel, is one of life's most important messages.


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

Lordform said:


> Thanks, you too.
> 
> More people would be in Church or at least worshipping the Lord ( I am not a subscriber to the notion that if you don;t go to church you are not a Christian) if they werent under the impression that God hates them because they have murdered, raped, stolen, had gay sex, etc. Christians are the reason this notion is even alive. Who wants to walk into a place where they feel like every eye on them is judging them? I sure wouldnt want to. I also wouldnt feel very good about myself if I thought that God hated me for my mistakes. If that were the case, I would be in for a great tan.
> 
> ...


Lordform,

You're right. You have to believe you are actually forgiven, then, I feel, your actions must reflect that belief: not that you, then, must be perfect. But, I'm sure Satin, himself, believes with all his heart, as dark as it is, Christ is the savior. Of course this is something discussed at length by James. 

Your soapbox was good. Sometimes we all need a message from the "soapbox." 

dbracer


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Read the bills. The language that is in italics is the NEW language.
Each bill is different.

The western part of Va. has a "short" (2 week) gun season.
Eastern Va. has a "long" (about 7 weeks) gun season.
Currently Sunday hunting is not allowed anywhere in Va.

SB387 - allows hunting the first sunday after the first sat. (opening day)
of archery, muzzleloader and gun.
HB711- allows localities to ok sunday hunting.
HB632 - makes sunday hunting in the eastern part of the state illegal (as it currently is). conflicts with SB387 and HB711.

Read the language to understand the precise differences.

Ignoring the religious implications there are still Pro's and Con's to Sunday hunting. 
- Sunday hunting may cause the length of the season to be shortened.
*If you don't have off on weekends your hunting opportunies may get reduced if Sunday hunting was legal.
* If you have off on weekends but can't get off during the week your hunting opportunities may increase if Sunday hunting was legal.
* Will there be *more* hunter landowner conflicts with Sunday hunting? As a landowner I can relate to this BIG TIME. We miss hunting days every year meeting with game wardens about people committing violations on land we own or manage.

Would game wardens have more work on Sunday? How do they utilize sundays? more questions?

What or whom(group) is requesting this change? Motivation?

Personally, it's best for me if there is no Sunday hunting. I get time with the family without being tempted to go hunting. It's also skinning day and gives me time to organize gear. I don't think I would hunt more but rather less if there was sunday hunting. I believe that in some localities deer season would actually have to be reduced in length in the near future. If this caused the christmas holidays to be cut out of the eastern deer season I would be disappointed.

I don't know. I could see where farmers and others living in rural areas might prefer "no hunting on sunday".


----------



## Lordform (Sep 21, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Read the bills. The language that is in italics is the NEW language.
> Each bill is different.
> 
> The western part of Va. has a "short" (2 week) gun season.
> ...



I think hunting is one of our inalienable rights in America. As an inalienable right, others one person should not be able to have any part in the determination of where and when a person does it. As soon as they take days of it away, the threshold will be broken. More limits and blocks will come and the Government will tell a man more and more what he can and cannot do on his own land. 

How can a government in a democracy tell a man what and when he can do something on his own land? 

I understand that you may want Sundays to not hunt. But the fact is YOU want that. You have the opportunity to make that choice. Someone else should be allowed to make the choice of whether or not to hunt on Sunday or any other day. 

We are giving these animals way too much credit and domain. They are food. Thats all. The ones that dont die this year are just a pack of crackers in the cupboard waiting to be opened next year.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The Game Commission already sets the hunting season.
Deer don't know property lines. Hence, how you hunt on your property does in fact impact how others can deer hunt their adjoining property.

For example if I shoot every deer I see year round on property I own the opportunity to hunt deer on the surrounding land will be greatly reduced.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

The wardens have to work sundays (fishing, poachers , etc ) anyway. I guess they get their days off however it works out.

There was another bill that was in the works last year that removed every Sunday related law in VA. A removal of all religious links in the state govt. I guess. With the number of deer in VA and basically no limit on does for most of the state it won't make much difference in totals. I would say in the end hunter hours for the year will be close to what they would have been anyway if Sunday hunting passes. Divorce??? .......... Well that's another issue.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

I read on another site that the 2 house bills were killed and the senate bill was passed over - or dead for this year.

Guess it's back to gambling, drinking and fishing only on Sunday. All kind of the same aren't they?


----------



## Lordform (Sep 21, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> The Game Commission already sets the hunting season.
> Deer don't know property lines. Hence, how you hunt on your property does in fact impact how others can deer hunt their adjoining property.
> 
> For example if I shoot every deer I see year round on property I own the opportunity to hunt deer on the surrounding land will be greatly reduced.



That point is valid for the sake of debate, but we both know that at any given time you own what is on your property.

Dont believe me? Let some marijuana grow wild on your back 40 and be found.


----------

